
Solo Raid on Paris – Flt Lt Alfred Gatward’s Words - arachnophobe
https://britainatwar.keypublishing.com/2018/08/08/solo-raid-on-paris-flt-lt-alfred-gatwards-words/
======
arachnophobe
Started on a Wikipedia wormhole and came across a small note about beaufighter
T4800 and I knew nothing about it.

The story is interesting enough, not least as it's the pilot's own words, but
the photo of the Grand Palais on the Champs-Élysées from below roof level is
pretty impressive.

